# Hymer B544 Classic 1998 Help!



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

I've just brought this old 98 classic....
It's comes with loads of extras Air Con, Air Rides, 2x Solar panels, Underslung LPG for Leisure, drivers Door and a few other bits.
It's LHD on a Peurgot 2.5 TD and even has power steering.

Problems I've found so far (Day1)

I can't seem to get any gas to any appliance? Knobs under sink are on and the control lights fro the gas tank are all green?

The kitchen tap & Bath tap don't seem to operate the pump?
There is a push button by the sink that when pushed operates the pump? surely that's not right? Can't hold that in and shower at same time, my arms are not that long lol

On the control panel all writting is in german

There's a battery in the engine compartment, but were is the leisure batt? 

Other than these all seems to be in good shape for it's age

Boomba


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*No Gas*

Cant help with electrical problems but suggest you get the regulator checked for your gas issues.
Steve


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Boomba,
Leisure battery probably under floor hatch to right of front passenger seat, if same as 1997 Fiat Ducato based Classic model.
Regards,
Roger


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok sorted the Gas problem.
Steve you mentioned the regulator and because it's got a underslung tank I'd forgot about the regulator. So I took a look in the cupboard and low and behold there was another main gas valve next to the regulator. problem solved.

No just got to sort out the water pump issue.

Boomba


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Boomba,

My feelings are that there must have been a problem with the kitchen tap at one time or another and that the push switch was put in to overcome this.

There is a micro switch on each of the taps, i.e. when they are turned on they automatically switch on the submersible pump. You will also find a junction box above the tank, check that there is voltage to the pump when the taps are turned on, also check that there is voltage getting to the micro switches at the taps.

Hope that this points you in the right direction.

Regards

Drew


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

*Old B544 Hymer Microswitch plumbing issues.*

Ah!! 
Seems you were right Drew. Pulled out the kitchen drawer and found that the wires fort he tap have been disconnected and the switch is in it's place.
I checked the switch with a meter and it's no good.
Also done the same with the bathroom tap and that is also no good.

Problem now is do I replace the taps/Microswitch or change the pump to a pressurised one?

The bathroom tap is not too hard to access but to get to the kitchen tap I'd have to remove the oven first.

Anyone else changed over from Micro switched system to a Pressurised one?
What is the best pump for doing this and is it straight forward swap job?
Saying that nothing seems to ever be straightforward!!

And the previous owner *promised me* everything works fine, now why on earth did I take his word for that?
What will I find when I start testing the gas and electrics?

Boomba


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Boomba,

I think I may have a kitchen tap from a 1993 544 Hymer, I will have to have a look as it may have been discarded when we moved to Dorset. 

Unfortunately the spout of the tap was frost damaged, however the bottom half with the microswitches is OK. If you PM me your e-mail address I will forward a picture and if it is similar you may have it. I'm sure you can replace the microswitches from the top but without checking I'm not certain.

I will have a look in the garage to see if I can find it.

Regards

Drew


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I wonder if Boomba has sorted his problems?


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes Drew I'm getting there.

I managed to strip down both the taps and clean the micro switches, put them all back together and hey presto all is now working fine.
Heating system works all ok
Fridge Freezer tested so far on Gas and that's nice & cold
Oven seems to work as does the grill & hob.
I think the Air-Rides need pumping up, but I have not got any idea as to what they should be set at?

Struggled to get the scooter rack out, don't think it's been out for years, I scrapped around 1/2 inch of crud of the bars and then spayed on loads of WD40, came out in the end and have now coated the bars with some Grease.
A few locks are pretty naff may have to get new barrels.
Had to rip out all the old carpet tiles that were in her, they were beyond saving, so now I'm going to have to find some form of replacement including the dash board one. other things that I need to do is to clean & repaint the wheels, fit in a TV (Where is best?) check the oils, give her a good wash & polish and then get out in her, hopefully BH weekend

Boomba


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi - are you going back to MH'ing and giving up the caravan, or is this as well as the caravan? :wink:


----------

